# l glutamine



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i just bought a bottle of this because i read on drbeatties recovery post that it helped him. just looked it up and supposedly its used for brain function: clear thinking and that. anyone tried it?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i just bought a bottle of this because i read on drbeatties recovery post that it helped him. just looked it up and supposedly its used for brain function: clear thinking and that. anyone tried it?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Have bought some, along with a vit B complex and omega oils which are suggested also. Hey, I'll give anything a go...
Im worried to take all these alongside Effexor so am only taking omega oils at mo. Do you reckon its ok?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Have bought some, along with a vit B complex and omega oils which are suggested also. Hey, I'll give anything a go...
Im worried to take all these alongside Effexor so am only taking omega oils at mo. Do you reckon its ok?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm taking supplements with zoloft, including omegas, b complex, ginko and just from today l glutamine. as far as i know theyre ok , except st johns wort. heres the bit i found

Glutamine is an amino acid widely used to maintain good brain functioning. Glutamine is a derivative of glutamic acid which is synthesised from the amino acids arginine, ornithine and proline. Glutamine improves mental alertness, clarity of thinking and mood. It is found abundantly in animal proteins and needed in high concentrations in serum and cerebrospinal fluid. When glutamic acid combines with ammonia, a waste product of metabolic activity, is converted into Glutamine.
Glutamic acid is also a precursor of GABA, an important neurotransmitter in the central nervous system. Glutamic acid helps transport potassium into the spinal fluid and is itself an excitatory neurotransmitter. Glutamine can also be used by cells like glucose for metabolic energy. It helps to raise blood sugar and therefore valuable in the treatment of hypoglycaemia.
Research has shown that to supplement on Glutamine reduces the craving for alcohol and is now commonly used in alcoholism clinics. It also seems to reduce the craving for sugar and carbohydrates. Further research has shown Glutamine supplementation can help with Colitis, reduces the severity of stomatitis after cancer chemotherapy, halts damage to brain cells after head injuries, helps fight sickle cell anaemia, any bowel disorders.
Don't forget Glutamine is not just an amino acid, it is the most abundant amino acid in the body, and highly concentrated in the muscles, and has been reclassified as a conditionally essential amino acid. This means that while the body can make Glutamine, there are times when the body's need for Glutamine is greater than its ability to produce Glutamine.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm taking supplements with zoloft, including omegas, b complex, ginko and just from today l glutamine. as far as i know theyre ok , except st johns wort. heres the bit i found

Glutamine is an amino acid widely used to maintain good brain functioning. Glutamine is a derivative of glutamic acid which is synthesised from the amino acids arginine, ornithine and proline. Glutamine improves mental alertness, clarity of thinking and mood. It is found abundantly in animal proteins and needed in high concentrations in serum and cerebrospinal fluid. When glutamic acid combines with ammonia, a waste product of metabolic activity, is converted into Glutamine.
Glutamic acid is also a precursor of GABA, an important neurotransmitter in the central nervous system. Glutamic acid helps transport potassium into the spinal fluid and is itself an excitatory neurotransmitter. Glutamine can also be used by cells like glucose for metabolic energy. It helps to raise blood sugar and therefore valuable in the treatment of hypoglycaemia.
Research has shown that to supplement on Glutamine reduces the craving for alcohol and is now commonly used in alcoholism clinics. It also seems to reduce the craving for sugar and carbohydrates. Further research has shown Glutamine supplementation can help with Colitis, reduces the severity of stomatitis after cancer chemotherapy, halts damage to brain cells after head injuries, helps fight sickle cell anaemia, any bowel disorders.
Don't forget Glutamine is not just an amino acid, it is the most abundant amino acid in the body, and highly concentrated in the muscles, and has been reclassified as a conditionally essential amino acid. This means that while the body can make Glutamine, there are times when the body's need for Glutamine is greater than its ability to produce Glutamine.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Wow! Is there anything this drug cannot do?! I am breaking the seal on the bottle as we speak!


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Wow! Is there anything this drug cannot do?! I am breaking the seal on the bottle as we speak!


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

if you guys are going to have a go with it....keep us posted as to how you go with it


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

if you guys are going to have a go with it....keep us posted as to how you go with it


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

Ive read that to be able to have any real psychoactive effect this supplement must be taken in `mega dose` does anyone know how much is needed for this high dose?


----------

